# Harcourt Sands, Ryde, Isle of Wight



## Christos (Sep 15, 2014)

Visited the camp twice this week, took quite a few pictures, there's alot of glass around, loads of broken windows, some of the buildings have some seriously dangerous holes, in what were the bathroom toilets of some of the structures. Very overgrown site, with some path's blocked with brambles. 

Noticed a strong musty smell in some of the buildings.


----------



## Christos (Sep 15, 2014)

A very overgrown patio ledge, covered in moss. I was trying to imagine people sitting outside in the summer enjoying the view, there is an amazing view of the Solent and the city of Portsmouth, and Portsea Island from this vantage point.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks interesting, do you have any more pictures?


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 15, 2014)

I did a report a while ago http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19029#.VBdDkvlw750

I hear they have put in a planning application for building houses on the site.......


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi there,

If you could have a read of the [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]guide to posting location reports[/ame], and edit this accordingly that would be great. Otherwise it's not really a report and will have to be removed.

Thank you.


----------



## Section 106 (Sep 18, 2014)

8 years after having closed its doors, plans are finally afoot at Harcourt Sands.

Local press links at the following:

http://onthewight.com/2014/09/15/planning-development-details-harcourt-sands-released/

http://www.islandecho.co.uk/news/harcourt-sands-development-plans-submitted

All the online application documents, consultation forms etc. are also available to view at: http://www.iwight.com/planning/AppDetails3.aspx?frmId=28671


----------



## Christos (Sep 20, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Looks interesting, do you have any more pictures?




Yes. Uploading now.


----------



## Christos (Sep 20, 2014)

urbanisle said:


> I did a report a while ago http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19029#.VBdDkvlw750
> 
> I hear they have put in a planning application for building houses on the site.......



Yes, in this week's County Press .


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 21, 2014)

Christos said:


> Yes. Uploading now.



Thanks. That looks a good place for a wander around.


----------

